# Tham khảo những món phụ kiện trang trí phòng khách cực xinh



## maokamika (16/10/21)

Tham khảo những món phụ kiện trang trí phòng khách cực xinh Những món phụ kiện trang trí phòng khách xinh xắn, giá lại cực kỳ rẻ này chắc chắn sẽ khiến chị em thích mê vì sự tiện lợi của chúng. 1. Thú xinh thu gọn dây điện Dây điện của các thiết bị tivi, máy tính, quạt... khiến căn phòng nhỏ bé của bạn trở nên lộn xộn và rối mắt? Giải pháp chính là sợi dây thu dây điện với tạo hình con thú xinh xắn dưới đây. Sản phẩm làm bằng nhựa mềm PVC có khả năng uốn dẻo với phần mặt là các con thú đáng yêu như, gấu, vịt, ếch, mèo Kitty… sẽ giúp thu gọn và cố định các loại dây điện, đồng thời cũng tô điểm cho phòng khách Dự án Stella Mega City tại Vĩnh Long thêm xinh xắn. Sợi thu dây điện dài 24,5 cm. Thiết bị cuốn đây điện hình thú đẹp mắt với nhiều mẫu mã. 2. Tấm lót đa năng, tiện ích Bạn có thể sử dụng tấm lót đa năng này ở rất nhiều vị trí trong phòng khách Dự án Stella Mega City Vĩnh Long. Chẳng hạn như tấm lót mặt dưới ngăn kéo, trải bàn dọn thức ăn nhẹ, đặt dưới chậu hoa hay che phủ chiếc giỏ mây rồi đặt giày dép lên. Sản phẩm được làm từ nhựa plastic có khả năng chống thấm nước với nhiều mẫu hoa văn nhẹ nhàng, tươi tắn theo phong cách Nhật Bản, vừa đẹp mắt lại vừa vệ sinh. Tấm lót có kích thước 30, 5cm x 5m. Tuỳ theo nhu cầu và thẩm mỹ mà bạn cắt chúng thành hình vuông, chữ nhật, hình tròn, bầu dục… để sử dụng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tấm trải bằng nilon với nhiều hình trang trí đẹp mắt. Bạn có thể dùng nó để trải bàn ăn ... làm tấm lót giày dép... ... lót chậu cây. 3. Đến điều khiển tivi cũng phải đẹp! Điều khiển tivi là món đồ thường xuyên được sử dụng trong phòng khách. Chính vì thế, chẳng có lý do gì mà bạn lại quên “làm điệu” cho nó cả. Phần đáy sau của sản phẩm được may bằng chất liệu vải lót bông mềm mại, còn phần trước là lưới mềm trong suốt, dễ nhìn số và thao tác bấm. Ngoài ra phía dưới của tấm bọc còn gắn thêm con thú bông cực yêu. Với loại “áo mới” này, điều khiển từ xa của bạn sẽ được bảo vệ khỏi bụi bẩn, hạn chế hư tổn khi rơi rớt, va chạm mạnh. Sản phẩm có nhiều kích thước khác nhau, phù hợp với từng loại remote. Phần trước của điều khiển làm bằng lưới mềm. Với những chú gấu bông xinh xắn. Miếng dán dễ cất lấy điều khiển. Phần sau của bao điều khiển làm bằng vải bông. 4. Vườn hoa rực rỡ trong phòng khách Phòng khách Dự án Stella Vĩnh Long của gia đình bạn sẽ sáng bừng hơn nhờ những chiếc lót đồ hình bông hoa xinh xắn và đa năng này. Những bông hoa được làm từ chất liệu vải dày dặn, có khả năng thấm hút tốt. Với thiết kế 3 kích thước lớn bé khác nhau, bạn có thể sử dụng chúng để lót ly tách trên bàn, lót bát đĩa hoặc chậu cây trang trí trong phòng khách. Một góc không gian bây giờ giống như khu vườn thu nhỏ đáng yêu rồi! Sản phẩm có rất nhiều màu nổi bật như hồng, vàng, xanh, cam, nâu.... Tấm lót hình hoa xinh xắn với 3 kích cỡ, nhiều màu sắc phù hợp để lót nhiều loại chén, tách. Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy những phụ kiện này tại nhà sách, cửa hàng kinh doanh vật dụng trang trí nhà ở hoặc tham khảo trên những trang web bán hàng online uy tín trong và ngoài nước nhé!


----------

